# Integrate OTA Guide with LiveStream Services Guides



## Amphicar770 (Jan 12, 2017)

As Streaming Services become more popular (DirecTVNow, SOny, etc), the issue of having to switch inputs or apps is still a hassle. The ideal would be to integrate the livestreams with the OTA channels into a single guide view.

The old Voom Satellite service did this with their STB's, OTA channels simply showed up in the guide right along with the satellite channels. I understand that the new AirTV box will do this but only for Dish's Sling service. Nothing currently on the horizon for DirecTV Now or other streaming services.

Seems like a good opportunity to make Tivo THE solution of cord-cutters.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I think the CM DVR+ does that. It assigns virtual channel numbers.


----------



## Take flight (Jan 17, 2017)

This times a million. Partner with Sling, DirectvNow or Vue and put their channels in a unified guide with OTA content (not a separate app), and that is game over for any other OTT solution. Using the TIVo interface and DVR to manage those shows and channels would be 10 times better than having to switch inputs and used a half baked app.

Please tell me this is within the realm of possibilities.


----------



## cybergrimes (Jun 15, 2015)

JoeKustra said:


> I think the CM DVR+ does that. It assigns virtual channel numbers.


I reached out to CM about the "Live Internet Channels" aka "CMTV" a year ago and here are the linear streams assigned to channel numbers available at that time:

Channel No. & Channel Name
201 Bloomberg Business
202 ABC News
205 Newsy
206 Newsmax TV
207 Weather Nation TV
210 BIZ TV
211 WGN TV
264 Hunt
303 FoodyTV
304 Outdoor Cooking
341 Vevo TV Hits
342 Vevo TV Flow
343 Vevo Nashville
445 Backlight TV
501 TVMAS
502 Canal Once
503 Azteca Noticias
550 RT News
551 RT Documentary
552 RT Español
553 RT Arabic
556 France TV
560 Vibrant TV
601 Catholic TV
602 Daystar TV
609 Son Life TV
610 Inspiration TV
625 Evine Live
626 Liquidation Channel
627 Jewelry TV

These are probably all free internet streams available elsewhere, nothing like the traditional cable channels found in OTT services. As an OTA user with few live channels I probably would have tried the DVR+ for a few of these but somehow DVR+ still doesn't have Netflix or Hulu apps. The few streaming apps they have are in the guide too but still launch an app with its own UI separate from the main interface. Personally I don't see any convenience of going to the guide for the app vs. the 2 locations I can already get to them on a TiVo unit-- maybe if the entire UI was 2 screens that switched between guide and recordings? That could be pretty straightforward actually, ditch the whole TiVo Central in between screen for a dedicated settings/search button on the remote.

Not really related but since it was mentioned-- just watched some YouTube videos by new AirTV device owners and it's apparently not integrating the OTA channels in the guide yet as it was demoed in CES videos. You have to select a TV icon within the Sling UI to launch a separate guide. The comments indicate Sling is promising an update to bring these two together next month...


----------



## Take flight (Jan 17, 2017)

Interesting, thanks for the CM intel. I imagine SlingTV opens to its own separate interface and guide on there.

And the AirTV doesn't have any DVR functionality so that sucks. 

Really think TiVo has a window of opportunity here that most other solutions don't have the pedigree or existing infrastructure to match.


----------



## Masta3lasta (Jan 19, 2017)

Yes as Takes Flight said, Times a million! I just this week cut my Dish Network subscription this week and got a Tivo Roamio OTA. As I am learning this new system I would love to see streaming services somehow integrated into the guide. Something else I would like to see is the addition of other streaming service - Sling, PS Vue etc...


----------



## Saturn3 (Jan 25, 2017)

I think if Tivo does not do this, they will get left behind. With all the competition coming out like ota dvrs and all the new streaming services like sling , vue, Dtv, Hulu and google, all of which will have dvr eventually. Why would anyone want to pay $150 a year just for DVR service. My COX promo ends Jan of 2018, unless tivo has integrated streaming from guide, I will be switching over to Vue or Airtv because I will be dropping cox tv.


----------



## Amphicar770 (Jan 12, 2017)

Indeed, AirTV looks promising although I think the streaming guide currently integrates OTA only with Sling. Despite their launch issues, I would rather stick with DirecTV Now if Tivo, or someone, steps up to the plate.

Between OTA, DirecTV Now, and Amazon I have all the programming I need to cut the cord. The problem is that switching between apps does not provide a seamless solution that the spouse and family find easy to use. It seems like this is Tivo's sweet spot and a great opportunity. If not, I too may have to consider switching to AirTV or other.

The virtual channel mapping seems fairly straightforward. The streaming guide listings are readily available, just append them to the OTA listings.


----------



## scottchez (Dec 2, 2003)

Live Internet TV is the Future. Tivo needs to add this to their Guide else more will just Rent Cable or Sat Boxes.

They Should add it to the Guide towards the End of the guide high up in numbers.
Should be easy to do using the new Faster Bolt Hardware
Example:


Channel No. & Channel Name
=========
50201 Bloomberg Business
50202 ABC News
50205 Newsy
50206 Newsmax TV
50207 Weather Nation TV
50210 BIZ TV
50211 WGN TV
50264 Hunt
50303 FoodyTV
50304 Outdoor Cooking
50341 Vevo TV Hits
50342 Vevo TV Flow
50343 Vevo Nashville
50445 Backlight TV
50550 RT News


----------



## halflifecrysis (Feb 4, 2017)

Saturn3 said:


> I think if Tivo does not do this, they will get left behind. With all the competition coming out like ota dvrs and all the new streaming services like sling , vue, Dtv, Hulu and google, all of which will have dvr eventually. Why would anyone want to pay $150 a year just for DVR service. My COX promo ends Jan of 2018, unless tivo has integrated streaming from guide, I will be switching over to Vue or Airtv because I will be dropping cox tv.


This is 110% true. I just got an Airtv box and once the firmware updates I will have an integrated single tuner OTA box that runs Sling, Netflix, Hulu, Plex with intergrated guide. Sling is also beta testing cloud DVR.


----------



## scottchez (Dec 2, 2003)

More ideas . . add a channel for each TV service already on Tivo. Should be real easy to do, just pick channel ranges higher than can cable operation uses.

60100 Netflix
60101 Hulu
60102 Amazon
60103 HBOGO
ect


----------



## scottchez (Dec 2, 2003)

How about some Local News Channels form all over the county.
Looks like most TV stations stream their news Live now.
It could be an app or a channel list. Most of them stream live, and then they stream the last recorded show
Example

7009 Denver KUSA 9News
7010 Denver CBS local news
7020 Ok KFOR Local News

Tivo has to add things to make it better than all the other boxes out there. Even some of the cable and Sat boxes are about the same DVR wise, Tivo needs more Apps or Virtual Streaming channels to keep up and to give people a reason to spend $15 a month.


----------



## TeamPace (Oct 23, 2013)

Exciting times for television. I hope free OTA TV can remain a vital part of it but I whole heartedly agree that some type of merged interface that includes streaming services like the Air TV device is an exciting proposition. I think TiVo under prior ownership may have tried to evolve with these changes but I'm less confident it's the direction the new Rovi Tivo will take it things. I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Amphicar770 (Jan 12, 2017)

Looks like this is where Amazon is heading with their element TVs. Sad that TiVo is no longer out in front of these things.


----------



## Amphicar770 (Jan 12, 2017)

I am starting to think Tivo has essentially abandoned ship? Am I off the mark?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

They're still working, but I think they're still mainly focused on their MSO products and not their retail DVRs. So I wouldn't expect to see anything like this any time soon.


----------

